# Proofreaders for Vampire fiction



## Melian_the_Maya (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello y'all!

I would need some good and constructive advice for a tome of Vampire fiction I completed. Proofreaders must be patient, since my style is not exactly to the point and it tends to be quite 19th century-fancy at times. This having been said, it provides an alternative to the many Vampire stories on the market and it is written by an 100% Romanian girl (though not from Transylvania). I would prefer to have readers of all age categories, since I am trying to decide what age groups this would mostly appeal to.

Now, there is the fancy ad. In other words, HEEEELLLLLPPPP!

Crazy little me


----------

